# Why does the weight plate say 5t when figures equal 5100?



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

My weight plate states

5000kgs
6000kgs

1- 2100 kgs
2- 1500 kgs
3- 1500 kgs

That adds up to 5100kgs? Does that mean that if the front axle has near to 2100kgs that we have to lose a further 100kgs of the rear axle?

Ps: I am becoming very aware that I have verbal diarrhoea on here lately, sorry! As the main driver of our MH I like to know all this stuff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Why does the weight plate say 5t when figures equal 5100*



Snunkie said:


> My weight plate states
> 
> 5000kgs
> 6000kgs
> ...


Typo


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Individual axle weights usually do add up to more than the gross weight. This is quite normal!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Mine is similar, 

3900
5500

1 1850
2 2200


It gives you more flexibility for weight distribution on your axles, but you still can't exceed the overall GVW (in my case 3900)



Pete


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Those are maximum axle weights, and are not to be exceeded.

Most vehicles have a combined total that exceeds the max Gross Vehicle Weight.

Our Discovery is 2920kg combined axle weights but 2750kg max GVW.

You can be nicked for being overweight on one axle, even though your gross weight is under the limit.

Peter


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Why does the weight plate say 5t when figures equal 5100*



Snunkie said:


> My weight plate states
> 
> Ps: I am becoming very aware that I have verbal diarrhoea on here lately, sorry! As the main driver of our MH I like to know all this stuff


Hey Lucy, some great questions, keep asking :wink:


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning all,

Those are the design weights and must not be exceeded but will usually add up to more than the max gross weight in your case 5 tonnes.


norm


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I think the whole subject of weights is confusing for people.

What people in the main fail to realise and to take into account, when purchasing a motorhome, either new or used is the fact that the weights given in brochures are normally + or - 5% ie you can be less or more, but the bit you don't realise is that this is off the BASIC vehicle, ie 

When we buy at shows, or showrooms - dealers have generally afixed options, like

awnings,
rear view cameras
space wheels in place of gunge (but in panel vans I believe they ARE part of the basic vehicle)
Remis blinds or one sort of another
fly-screen doors
carpets
ovens
microwaves

All these things are potentially TO BE TAKEN OFF THE PAYLOAD as quoted.

But of course the payload only includes the driver of 75kg.... not his wife/husband or family, no clothes, no food, no cooking implements etc., etc., all of which MUST BE ADDED as well...

Many many motorhomes were sold that were I believe overweight before you added most of the above, they had so little as to be farcical...

Who remembers the Kon-Tiki back in 80/90's? I recall a double page spread in a major daily newspaper that said it did not have the payload to take the family and clothes - it was a 6-berth.... Things are ONLY just improving now.

If you look at the major foreign manufacturers, you will see that the A Class motorhomes and larger C Class and Low Profiles are being built on 4t+ chassis - because they have got to conform to the laws which they didn't.

What it has done if you look at Hymer for instance, they have brought out a range of A class motorhomes called Exsis Light - and they are plated to 3.5t with a starting payload (without added extras) of some 600/700kgs... Can't recall all the figures without going back to their web site. How good they are I have no idea

The thing is in the EU as here, (although we have grandfather rights if we passed our driving tests before 1997) the drivers must pass the equivalent of an HGV test to drive over 3.5t - hence why vehicles since I know of 2002 were DOWNPLATED to 3.5...even though they were originally 3.85t. (I bought a German Hymer (used) that had had this done to it for that exact reason). 

For quite a few years, there has been a bill to try to get them to add the 750kgs we have for towing to the 3.5t we already have, making it 4.25t to be allowed to drive on a normal driving licence.

This to be would make good sense (not to people who tow, as they would not then be able to).

But do all please be aware of payloads.

If buying used or new, before parting with your money make sure part of the deal is a trip to the weighbridge as the vehicle stands, check whether the water and fuel are full etc., as you may then need to add them....

Hope I have got it all correct, if not please someone correct me where I may be wrong. (I do not want to mislead anyway).

PAYLOAD IS VERY IMPORTANT - Insurance will be null and void in the event of an accident if you are found to be incorrectly loaded.

Carol

(waiting to be shot down now)


----------

